# Clowning around



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, been camera crazy lately!

Today it was miss Bunny, who's been super playful lately :greengrin:









I'm pure awesome.









Watch me get on this log.









I'm queen of the world! Or at least, this log.









Hey come here, there's something on your tail feathers.









I'm telling you, its right there.









I'm bigger than you!









My ears don't fit in your camera.









This is no time for sleeping.









Get up, I want to play.









Hiii-yah!









Headbutt!









Your mom babies you!









I like your ears.









NOMNOM!









You're my best friend.









Back to mom now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the pics...they are having a great time....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww, so cute! Adventure Goat! With ears that wide, no wonder her name is Miss Bunny!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Bunny is adorable.... love the pictures! Her little friend is gorgeous... very cute doeling.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I can't believe how much personality this girl has. I swear it's all packed in her ears.

Her friend, Julie there, is like a goat robot haha! Not really, but in comparison to the other two juniors, seems that way!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are delightful pics. Thank you!

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't you just love it when you can catch them in action? Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed the laugh as I can tell that Bunny is a girl with a "picky pie" character!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww love the pics! She is very cute! There is never a dull moment around youngsters especially!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

What a hoot! Bunny is a character -- man-oh-man, them be some ears!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't think she was trying to headbutt Julie . . . I think she was trying to fly!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Bunny and my Honey would make a pair, she has that same attitude. I have to say that your girls are looking great!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Jen 

About time to copper bolus again, I need to check and see if I have enough now that I have a huge herd haha.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL, Bunny looks to be absolutely packed with personality. So cute!

Tracy


----------

